# fake ping g15 irons?



## cs9710 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to spot fakes, my younger brother has just purchased a set 3-sw for Â£250 which sounds too good to be true, I googled the code on them and it took me straight to a forum where someone had the same code, should they have there own code, how does this work?

On the head of the clubs the logos are like plastic stick ons!! Surely this cant be right, would be grateful for any info, thank you in advance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2010)

If it sounds too good to be true it usually is. Sadly Pings are one of the most faked brands out there and so by the sounds of it he's been sold a pup. Can you not log the serial number via the Ping website and see what happens. Where did he buy them?


----------



## drawboy (Aug 4, 2010)

I did it with a driver and got a reply in 30 mins stating everything was kosher. Great service from Ping.


----------



## cs9710 (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.wgbuy.com/Ping-G15-Black-Dot-Irons-3-9WS-1161.html

Cheers for that mate will have a look.
Wish I would of looked into it for him now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2010)

Seeing as they are selling R9's for nearly Â£200 below current RRP I think they either have genuine models from a dodgy source (snide) or they are fakes. I can't see how they could make any profit. Also and I stand to be corrected, but don't Ping and TM in particular on supply certain recommended online retailers they have entered in sales agreements with. That would be a big clue. Also no registered business address in the contact section just a phone number and e-mail address.

http://www.wgbuy.com/TaylorMade-R9-Irons-4-9PAS-1048.html


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought Ping had pulled all their online business, and only sold via shops now?

Sorry, the quality of the English on the home page shrieks cheap chinese copy.

Tiger's back, what are you think for?

the dynamic and enthusiastic customers of our store truly inspire our staff as we continue to grow through our combined efforts to our purpose. 

I deal with China alot, and that garbage is typical.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 4, 2010)

You can't buy new Pings over the interweb anymore. Any authorised online retailer - AG, Snainton etc - make you phone them to place the order.
If you're buying new Pings from your keyboard then you're buying fakes.


----------



## kid2 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all just wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to spot fakes, my younger brother has just purchased a set 3-sw for Â£250 which sounds too good to be true, I googled the code on them and it took me straight to a forum where someone had the same code, should they have there own code, how does this work?

On the head of the clubs the logos are like plastic stick ons!! Surely this cant be right, would be grateful for any info, thank you in advance.
		
Click to expand...

sorry to haveto say pal....But they've seen your brother coming......
My cousin got caught with these a few months ago after i had warned him not to buy as i had posted on the forum first and he didnt listen......
You'll probably agree with me here when you take a peek at your brothers irons....They sand wedge has all the subtlety of a block of cheedar cheese on straw!


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 5, 2010)

surely there must be something that can be done to stop rip-off houses in the far east, they kill most trades.


----------



## Spartacus (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh dear.

Ping for a song made by Ting Tong!


----------



## rickg (Aug 6, 2010)

Golfbidder have a section on how to spot counterfeits. There are some examples on Ping iron fakes.
They even offer to let you email a jpeg of the clubs and the will advise you if they are genuine or not.

http://www.golfbidder.co.uk/golf-advice/220/avoiding-counterfeit-golf-clubs.html


----------



## Ken_A (Aug 8, 2010)

He got ripped of mate sorry - one of the lads I play with got a full set of G15 for Â£76 new - arrived all smiles 'what do you think of my new bargins?' 
my reply 'eh, fake, hello'
his reply 'you think so?'
 when I stopped laughing I realised he was quite annoyed he had got fake clubs - though to be honest he can use them 100%


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 9, 2010)

Obviously written by a PGA Pro....     

http://www.wgbuy.com/article-136-Maintaining-Skills-of-Re-griping-Golf-Club.html


----------



## bobmac (Aug 9, 2010)

Obviously written by a PGA Pro....     

http://www.wgbuy.com/article-136-Maintaining-Skills-of-Re-griping-Golf-Club.html

Click to expand...

oooyyyyyyyy!!!
I have a complain to about what you have says.
wb btw K.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 9, 2010)

Obviously written by a PGA Pro....     

http://www.wgbuy.com/article-136-Maintaining-Skills-of-Re-griping-Golf-Club.html

Click to expand...

Nah thats just written by some weekend hacker 

http://www.wgbuy.com/article-169-Guide-To-Adding-10-Back-yards-To-Your-Golf-Driver.html

now THIS is what you call golf instruction!


----------



## Ken_A (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL Quality Quenz engLandish


----------

